# Precision Power Pro Series Subwoofer



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.precisionpower.com/subwoofers/proseries.htm

This subwoofers can be bought for the same price as an RE Audio SE.

For a daily driven subwoofer how could this one be compared to the RE Audio SE?

The QTS rating is .92, I have not plugged this into WINISD but I'm willing to bet it requires a monster enclosure for it to sound good?

Just noticed this subwoofers and wanted some feedback.


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

Well surprisingly this subwoofer has some nice output in a sealed enclosure, and requires a relatively average sized ported enclosure. Was building an enclosure in WINISD that had the smoothest response I could get with decent output. 2.5 Cubic foot @ 36hz???

WINISD came up with a 2.6 cubic foot box tuned to something like 43hz that had some really nice output, just didn't think it would sound all that pleasing but probably sure would be loud.

81db sensitivity plus the fact it has to be tuned so high doesn't make this a very muscial subwoofer. I'll pass on this subwoofer and keep with my original thought of an RE SE.


----------



## nando79 (May 14, 2009)

Hello. I own 4 PPI DCX 12" and 2 DCX 10" and they're not bad. They need a lot of power to sound hard though. People just avoid them for some reason. I also have 2 mint o/s Pro flat cone and they look kick *ss but I havent really try them. I swaped the DCX's for Eclipse's (SW8200) and I'm not going back (got to love efficiency)...


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

well i have a neg feed back in the ppi 
mine kept breaking right at the piston to the cone had it repaired
a total of 3 times since it had a lifetime warranty on it 
really liked it when it worked but after the shipping to get it repaired
so many time i gave up and moved to RE xxx 12" 2004 version
and i gotta say .. run it hard since 05 and this thing is still going strong today
that's 4 years of 1800watts +/- just daily listening and demos for folks 
i have not returned it for repairs yet .. but am starting to notice the tensile lead slap on some of the low end freq. around 30hz ish .. but hey its given one hell of a long run 
it due for a recone/coil and a new spider by now. but hey if its not broke dont fix it 
im really not trying to dis ppi love the older amps and still run them 
just had a lot of bad luck with their sub but maybe they got that problem fixed in the newer subs 
good luck bassheads


----------

